# rank Scandinavian powers



## Chi-town (Feb 24, 2003)

Is Finland really even Scandanavia? It's a completely different language group than Norway/Sweden/Denmark...


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

^Yes, that's true, though it also has many ties to Scandinavia. Unfortunately, "Scandinavia" means different things in different parts of the world. Anyway, the correct term to use here would be the Nordic Countries.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I don´t mean to attack anyone or sound rude and i ´m thankful for your example kuesel. PC is right that finland is falling behind nad i do find it strange that HKI,vantaa and espoo are three different cities. Excuse me if i were attacking u, i don+t want to pick up an argument. we can talk about more positiv stuff insted


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

actuallly scandinavia+finland is callled fennoscandia.


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> And btw staffs comment:"I would say both Denmark and Norway are stronger than Finland in every aspect.Sweden is in top of every cathegory except for economy, where Norway and Denmark are stronger." is just as rude as mine, it´s a short way of saying: Finland has nothing!


So your way of defending Finland is by putting Norway and Denmark down? Dont you see how dumb that is? I agree with you that Finland is underestimated.. but I think all of the Scandinavian countries (except maybe Sweden) are underestimated. It's sad but thats how it is. A lot of people in for example Canada have never even heard of Scandinavia (or the countries within the region). And the people who have heard of them, only think of the countries as cold northern states with nothing to show. I wish I could change the way people think, and make them see how great our countries are.. but i cant.. it sux


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

DLL_4ever said:


> A lot of people in for example Canada have never even heard of Scandinavia (or the countries within the region). And the people who have heard of them, only think of the countries as cold northern states with nothing to show.


People in Canada thinks it is cold here?? Mwuahaha:lol: I know a Canadian girl from Calgary that would prefer Scandinavian weather by farkay:


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

NorthStar77 said:


> People in Canada thinks it is cold here?? Mwuahaha:lol: I know a Canadian girl from Calgary that would prefer Scandinavian weather by farkay:


She's not the only one


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Sweden is the most important economically and politically due to biggest population (9 million compared to 5 million in denmark, Norway and Finland.)


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

I've always been surprised by how much the scandanavian countries seem to bicker. 

Personally, I've always had a favourable impression of all of them. As a winter olympics fan, you'd have to. And that is, of course, a much better way to rate a country...

All-time Winter medals:
1. Norway (263)
5. Finland (142)
7. Sweden (108)
40. Denmark (1) (how is that possible?)

Per capita: 
2. Norway (57 per 1 million people)
3. Finland (27)
6. Sweden (12)
29. Denmark (.18)

All-time Summer medals:
6. Sweden (469 medals)
12. Finland (296)
20. Denmark (161)
26. Norway (134)

Per capita summer medals:
1. Finland (57 per 1 million people)
2. Sweden (52)
4. Denmark (39)
5. Norway (29)

moral of the story? Scandanavians are actually better at summer sports than they are at winter sports. who'da thunk it?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

hmm...i don´t know, Finland REALLY sucks at football and what about other summer sports? what would that be? Of course we have always been really good at motor sports.
It´s funny to think finland have only won 1 world champion ship in hockey and that was against sweden 1995. The UK which have always been the homeland of football have won 1 worls champion ship in football and, belive it or not, 1 in hockey too. I would guess a match between finland and the UK in hockey would end up like 15-0 for finland, but we have only one goldmedal! 

I thought we had dikussed this already but i´m not putting norway and denmark down. They belong to the nordic countries, and i think they are great countries. If i would like to put down other countries to defend finland, why not put down sweden.I wouldn´t do this because i know sweden is a bigger country than finland with 9mio people to 5.5mio. I´m only truing to be realistic here, and i know norway (perhaps denmark as well) have now made huge progress and the nordic countries are now on about the same level (although not in military power).

Btw "Look", the population of the nordic countries are: sweden:9.0mio,finland:5.5mio,denmark:5.5mio,norway:4.5mio.


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

you think the brits would score that much? I miss hockey!! Where are you NHL???


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

SuomiPoika said:


> Btw "Look", the population of the nordic countries are: sweden:9.0mio,finland:5.5mio,denmark:5.5mio,norway:4.5mio.


So I didn't miss much.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> And btw staffs comment:"I would say both Denmark and Norway are stronger than Finland in every aspect.Sweden is in top of every cathegory except for economy, where Norway and Denmark are stronger." is just as rude as mine, it´s a short way of saying: Finland has nothing!


It wasn't intended to be offensive. It was just an answer to your untrue first post. Finland has made incredible success the latest 10-15 years, but I still think Sweden, Denmark and Norway are way ahead in many aspects.

Btw, Finland is not a part of Scandinavia.


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> Btw "Look", the population of the nordic countries are: sweden:9.0mio,finland:5.5mio,denmark:5.5mio,norway:4.5mio.


Where did you get that info from? Finland only has 5.2mio people...



schreiwalker said:


> All-time Winter medals:
> 1. Norway (263)
> 5. Finland (142)
> 7. Sweden (108)
> 40. Denmark (1) (how is that possible?)


Winter sports are not popular AT ALL in Denmark. Not only because we have no real ski-hills, but also because it.. just.. isnt popular ..  .. We like (love) soccer, handball, tennis/table tennis, golf, etc. We like warm sports. Hockey is starting to boom pretty fast in Denmark, but its still obviously nothing compared to the other scandi-countries..


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

actually finland has 5.3mio


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

As i said Scandinavia+Finland is called Fennoscandia...i know Finland is not in Scandinavia. Finnish belong to the finnish-ugric languages, which are spoken in Finland,Estonia,Hungary and some parts of Russia. The Scandinavian languages belong to the same group as english and german. Tolkien actually used finnish to create the elvish language and in the two towers film they are suppose to sing in finnish at some part of the film but i haven´t noticed it...


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

general ranking:
1.Sweden
2.Norway
3.Denmark
4.Finland


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

stereotypes....


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

*Population*

1. Sweden: 9,001,774 / 449,964 sq km
2. Denmark: 5,432,335 / 43,094 sq km
3. Finland: 5,223,442 / 338,145 sq km
4. Norway: 4,593,041 / 324,220 sq km


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

hello! I have absolutely no idea! Suomipoika, you seems like a intelligent fellow, use that intelligence and smartness in a more gentle way  your posts seems a bit "attacking" Other then that keep up the good work. 

Hm. In my opinion, like many others here, nordic countries, except Sweden (...) are underestimated, the one most underestimated, imo, is Denmark, opening this page i though yeah, good point, they dont have any big companies... but some of the fellow forumers here quickly changed my view. It would be unfair to take the "oil" from Norway like that, there is no reason why we ought to disinclude that... its a part of economy, discounting it like that is a sign of jealousy (well duh, cant blame anyone for that...) Its just impossible to rank you guys...
id put Sweden as the leader (... economy wise, population wise, PR wise... so on)
and Finland Norway and Denmark behind it... sweden is the odd one here... but you are similar...


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

staff said:


> How can Carlsberg not be listed there, or it is the "TDC"-post?


Norwegian Orkla owned Carlsberg until about a year ago. Then they sold all their shares to Carlsberg themselves, because they could not agree on the strategy for the future, Orkla wanted a more aggressive aproach.



staff said:


> Sweden are better than Norway in football right now.


Ahem, did you see the match last evening? It is the first time though on 67 years that Norway has beaten Sweden at Råsunda.

The Norwegian national team truly sucked during the leadership of their last coach(I've even forgot his name). Åge Hareide however, is the right man for the job, and is getting them gradually on the right path again.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

DLL_4ever said:


> /\ I honestly dont know which country is better at football, Denmark or Sweden ... the last "important" game we faced was last year at the EURO2004 where we tied 2-2 .. that was an awesome game BTW  ... [...] ...also we made it to the semi-finals in World Cup 1998 (i believe) where we lost to Brazil 3-2 (very close game)


The game last summer was a real nailbiter! I honestly think that Denmark was the best team though, "letting" (well) Sweden score in the final minutes of the game. It was truly a Scandinavian victory against Italy. 

For your information, Denmark lost the *quarter-final* against Brazil, but as you wrote, it was a really close game!  I actually was in France during the WC'98 watching a couple of games (among them Norway-Brazil) at Stade Vélodrome in Marseille.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

NorthStar77 said:


> Norwegian Orkla owned Carlsberg until about a year ago. Then they sold all their shares to Carlsberg themselves, because they could not agree on the strategy for the future, Orkla wanted a more aggressive aproach.


I wasn't aware of that. But my question remains, does "TDC" equal Carlsberg on that list? Carlsberg must be one of the strongest brand names in the world, isn't it? I've spent a lot of time in Vietnam this winter, and Carlsberg is practically the only beer you could get there, apart from the local brews! 

I think Carlsberg is jointly owned by Danish and Thai interests though (?).



NorthStar77 said:


> Ahem, did you see the match last evening? It is the first time though on 67 years that Norway has beaten Sweden at Råsunda.
> 
> The Norwegian national team truly sucked during the leadership of their last coach(I've even forgot his name). Åge Hareide however, is the right man for the job, and is getting them gradually on the right path again.


Yeah, but at least Sweden's team was really a "B-team" with players who are not generally ordinary on the field. I don't know about Norway's squad though, but it is certainly fun to see Jon-Inge Höiland (Malmö FF player) play!


----------

